# Zapco repair



## Vintage Carter (Mar 26, 2013)

I have an old Zapco Studio 100x mono amp. I believe the power supply is smoked. Anyone know who can repair this with factory (original) or as good as factory parts?


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Check with TrickyRicky, or ShawnK or Atomictech, they are the forum's resident amplifier guru's.


----------



## Vintage Carter (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks knever3


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

You might want to open it before sending it in for repair. It's possible that the board itself is toast. I've worked on Zapcos before, their leaky cap problems are similar to the PG ones.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The Studio's are not as bad as the AG's, they may have leaky caps but the open/damaged traces are repairable. I would offer my service but at the moment working and driving everyday out of town is not giving me much time to do repair work on the side. 

I highly recommend AtomicTech or ShawnK.


----------

